

NASDAQ may make a hostile takeover bid for the NYSE/Euronext tomorrow - rmah

CNBC is reporting that NASDAQ may make a hostile takeover bid for NYSE/Euronext (http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYX) tomorrow.  There is an existing agreement for NYSE/Euronext to merge with Deutsche Börse.  If true, it may lead to a bidding war between NASDAQ vs Deutsche Börse to gobble up NYSE/Euronext.  If NASDAQ buys NYSE, that would mean a single company owns all three major markets in the US.<p>[edit: http://www.cnbc.com/id/42075635]
======
Lorin
As someone who doesn't have his thumb on the pulse of financial news, what
repercussions would this have on the every day shareholder?

------
trickjarrett
Clickable link: <http://www.cnbc.com/id/42075635>

